# Pioneer Kuro 600m vs Pro 141FD Elite



## So MD TopGun

Does anyone know the difference between these two models:huh:


----------



## mechman

Welcome to the Shack Robert! :wave: I moved your thread to a more appropriate forum. 

Member Ayreonaut discussed this here.



Ayreonaut said:


> I've taken possession of a 600M and I've been too busy watching it to get in here and review it for you. But now, without further ado..
> 
> Here’s some background. The current Pioneer KURO 60" models include:
> 
> PRO-151FD - Elite TV - $6500 MSRP
> PRO-141FD - Elite Monitor - $7000 MSRP
> KRP-600M - Other Plasmas - ? MSRP
> PDP-6020FD - Pioneer TV - $5500 MSRP
> 
> The secret here is that the KRP-600M is basically the same as the PRO-141FD Elite Signature Series Monitor. The components of the Signature Monitors are "hand picked" and undergo a rigorous QC process that the M series may not. And the M series do not come with the ISFccc calibration controls. But the hardware is the same and the performance is basically the same. Which is to say world class.
> 
> The M series is not marketed to the public. It’s supposed to be for custom installers and the street prices on it are much lower than the Elite counterpart.
> 
> _I got mine for less than $3000._
> 
> As you know, Pioneer is not making these any more. This was the ninth generation of KURO plasmas. Their 50" KRP-500M actually got some of the 10th gen technology that they were developing and has even blacker blacks. But I went for size.
> 
> Pioneer is not going out of business, and is not going to stop supporting this product.
> 
> If you’re thinking about getting a KURO, do it *NOW*. These are getting harder to find and will soon be gone!


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
There has been a great deal of debate between these 2 displays. With the 600M, you lose the ISF modes.
This is the main thing lost. It is strange, in other regions, the 500/600M also include the ISF Mode.

Of late, many people have been going with the 600M due to the cost savings. In addition, some believe it to be the better display and more recent design sharing the same panel as the Signature.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## So MD TopGun

Thanks- its only $1000 difference )not much if this is the last tv I will buy) The ISF modes are real important from what i read as to using the Controlcal- so I think 141Fd is the one


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
This is truly one of those fortuitous situations where you cannot go wrong with either.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## So MD TopGun

thanks


----------



## Turbe

You can Patch the KRP-M's to get the same ISFccc Interface as the Signature Elite Monitors... Several Professional Calibrators can install the Patch during a calibration visit.

Understanding the Pioneer 9G ISFccc Interface info Here

If you would like more information, feel free to PM me.

They are both top notch.. At this point, find what you can with the budget you have.. There are not many new Pioneers left 

If I was in the market now and I could find one at the price they have been selling for the last several months, I'd buy the 600M without a doubt (I currently have a PRO-141FD and KRP-500M).

Turbe


----------



## So MD TopGun

you would but the 600m over the 141 - with $ as no object

I am a rookie at this- looking for best TV as it will be my last for a while


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
You really cannot go wrong with either. I think the 141 comes with a Stand as well. The 600M should be cheaper while still offering arguably better performance. Simply but, they are about the best direct view displays money can buy.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Turbe

No, the 141FD (or 600M) doesn't come with a Stand from Pioneer, only the TV's do.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Gotcha. That is why I wrote I think. From the beginning of this thread I have been advocating the M Series regardless. Good to know you have a workaround for unlocking the ISF modes as well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Turbe

With the 500M, many dealers are including the stand, but I'm sure if you didn't want it they would give a small credit.


----------



## So MD TopGun

The dealer with the 600m $300 cheaper than the others does not sell the stand -does anyone know where to go to get it-I understand its $400


----------

